# Magnetic spare key box



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I was looking for somewhere to tape my spare key to when I discovered a mud encrusted magnetic key box near one of the wheels - no key inside.

Does anyone here have experience of these?

Should I trust it to hold in place, with a key in?

Have found an alternative, less conspicuous place for it - should I use tape as well?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Tricia, Question to yourself......Should you put it in a place you have just advertised to thousands? Or should you put it in a place only you know? I will leave the answer to you!!!!!!


Steve


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for response Steve :roll: Has the football gone to your head :? I told you where I found the box, not where I was going to put it - PLONKER
:lol: :lol:


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

tokkalosh said:


> Thanks for response Steve :roll: Has the football gone to your head :? I told you where I found the box, not where I was going to put it - PLONKER
> :lol: :lol:


hi tokkalosh
just say  EVERTON :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Oh well thats the thanks you get fo trying to help someone   

By the way....Your not speaking to Gerald now you know :lol: :lol: 

Or OOOOppppssss sorry Tricia   

Ok no 3 wins

Yes they do work & as long as you have no identification to your van if it does fall off then all you have lost is a key.

Steve

By the way a plonker is usefull, I am not :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

stevercar said:


> By the way a plonker is usefull, I am not :lol: :lol:


That's one of the most erudite and truthful things you've ever posted, Steve. Well done!

On topic again ....

I did worry about my immobiliser running out of battery when I was in France, so I carried the second set of keys with me. :roll:

I think sticking another door key somewhere is a great idea. I may even follow your example, Tricia! 

Gerald


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

I had one of these under my Austin Maxi 25 years ago, when I was a tugger. At one site I found I had locked my keys in the car. "No problem" Isaid, "a spare is underneath" - except it wasn't, it had fallen off somewhere.

A local garage said it could break in for me, but couldn't. Luckily I had the key number, and a fellow camper drove me to a nearby town to buy a replacement.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Metal box*

Hi Tricia

There are some available in car accessory shops - about the size of a large match box. The whole of the top is a magnet. I think these work OK.

I have seen cheaper ones that had two small magnetic strips - I suspect that these may not be quite so good at "holding".

I have various spare contingency plans for when I am away, but in the interests of security, send me a PM. LOL

Rapide561


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tricia,

whereever you hide it, just make sure that you only place a door key into the box. *Never an ignition key!* Because should your van get stolen and you don't have all the ignition keys at hand, then the insurance might decide not to pay! 

@ gerannpasa:
Don't worry about the immobilizer, unless it is retro-fitted. This is only a passive transponder in your key which needs no battery. If there is a battery in your key then this is only for the remote-controlled central locking.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Boff said:


> @ gerannpasa:
> Don't worry about the immobilizer, unless it is retro-fitted. This is only a passive transponder in your key which needs no battery. If there is a battery in your key then this is only for the remote-controlled central locking.


Aaaah. That's good to hear. Thank you so much for that, Gerhard 

Gerald


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

I would be very reluctant to put one of these mag key holders anywhere on the car Tricia, one reason, it may fall off and you have lost it, another reason it may be found by a car thief out looking for something easy to steal.

Wherever you place it, just think a thief could also look around and find it, and off he goes, or at least gain entry to your car.

And would the insurance pay out if this happened?

In my days as a motor engineer I used to find the odd one under the car somewhere when it was up on the ramp, even under wheel arches.....

....Take care!!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

If you found it, maybe someone else could......

Johnny F


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi while I agree with some of the reasons not to, for me the feeling of security knowing that if I lose the key I have a spare hidden away in a magnetic box, stops me worrying.

Its easy to say that both my wife and myself should carry one each, and we do, but things get forgotten especially when you are on holiday.

You european guys can get spares if you lose yours fairly quickly, but for us RVer's it much more difficult, the trimark keys that I and others have are not generally available in europe.

Olley


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Well, thanks for all the advice, good to hear other's ideas.

I have now securely fitted the box to the 
cbahyfo safhbsiag e.nds eowhrfbv eohgfas oasihfsdn eiohfns; ieehs
and used 
ksabi oisf skfgg ;asfho hfs;bvofh o;fh ;afh
to hold it in place.

So safe even I won't think of looking there :roll: 





Have taped a note of it's hiding place on the windscreen, in case I forget :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

tokkalosh said:


> Have taped a note of it's hiding place on the windscreen, in case I forget :lol: :lol:


I hope you taped it to the inside, so nasty people can't read it? You can't be too careful these days, you know :roll:

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Silly boy Gerald, how would I read it if I am locked outside :roll: 







Does this guy really believe me 8O


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> Have taped a note of it's hiding place on the windscreen, in case I forget


What a silly place to put it, you could have left a note in the box with the key, :lol: supose you were thinking out of the box though :wink:
Geo


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

I know when we had our old T25 I taped a spare key behind the reflector lens of the front indicator - because you could remove it with phillips screws from the front. But on more modern vehicles you need access to the rear of the lens to remove them.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Make sure the key is smeared in grease, I've seen them turn so rusty in these mag boxes they won't fit the lock! 8O 

Dave


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

MandyandDave said:


> Make sure the key is smeared in grease, I've seen them turn so rusty in these mag boxes they won't fit the lock! 8O
> 
> Dave


 :roll: Now he tells me :roll:

Brill idea though - as it is already in situ that will have to wait until after the first time I use it ( :idea: Might be able to squirt some WD into it so will give that a try)

Good ideas from everyone - as usual


----------

